# Universal Rocks "Rocky Background"



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wanted to update my 90g show tank from a black painted background to a more natural setting. I like the look of 3D backgrounds but take up too much space in a 90g. Then I saw on YouTube the rocky background from Universal Rocks, and I couldn't be happier with the results. Looks 3D but without taking up tank space. Much improved look IMO.

Before:


And Now:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job, it looks great and the fish show up so much better.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Nice job, it looks great and the fish show up so much better.


Yes I totally agree. Thank you.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

hey, looks like my tank


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

jeffkro said:


> hey, looks like my tank


Let's see it.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had the same one for almost 2 years, but haven't installed it yet. It just seems it would be difficult with a full tank.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

james1983 said:


> I've had the same one for almost 2 years, but haven't installed it yet. It just seems it would be difficult with a full tank.


(after a good scrubbing and rinsing) I did it while doing a 50% water change, removed all decorations, all intake/outtake tubes, etc. Then I moved all the sand a few inches from the back to let the background sit on. I put it in at a 45' angle from the bottom, made sure all fish were not trapped behind and then slowly push back forcing the water to escape from behind the background. Pushed the sand back, added the rocks to hold the background back and put all equipment back. Not that difficult, just planning and patience.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

did you end up gluing it ? or is it loose? what about water? or dead spots?


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

marius432 said:


> did you end up gluing it ? or is it loose? what about water? or dead spots?


No need for glue or silicone, it comes with clips to hold from the top and I also made my own clips by cutting small pieces of pvc pipe, the rocks and sand hold in place from the bottom.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Was wondering how much this cost and where you got it from? I'm from the UK and haven't seen anything for sale like this over here. Looks very nice btw :thumb:


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nathan Shaw said:


> Was wondering how much this cost and where you got it from? I'm from the UK and haven't seen anything for sale like this over here. Looks very nice btw :thumb:


Got this on universal rocks website, they don't ship outside USA, you can check if they have dealers in your area. Good luck.

Thanks


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

I have had a look and they do them from somewhere like Germany and they cost a fortune to ship etc


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

slb.76 said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the same one for almost 2 years, but haven't installed it yet. It just seems it would be difficult with a full tank.
> ...


I installed mine last night. It wasn't terribly hard even with a tank that already had fish. Drained 50% and folded it to get it underneath the 2 top braces. Right now its staying in place with only the sand and tank rim holding it, I couldn't find the clips that came with it so I emailed to see if I could get more.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

james1983 said:


> slb.76 said:
> 
> 
> > james1983 said:
> ...


The clips that came with it (4) are pretty weak, I just used some 3/4" pvc pipe that I had and cut 1/2" sized pieces (8) and holds much better.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They're sending free replacements so I'll give them a try. I also removed the suction cups from my filter tube holders and pressed them into small holes I drilled in the bg. They hold the intake and output tubes very good.


----------

